# 2 ?'s on lowering



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

if i were to buy tein springs for like a 96 ser, would it fit a 96 sentra? and, how low approx. can u go w/o camber kit or whatever u need? on tirerack.com i saw a thing eibach sells for my car and its 24.00 for something to do with the camber but it said for fron only.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, they would fit.

How low you can go depends on what you want your camber to be after the swap.

The reason the kit is only for the front is that the front will change camber when you lower. The rear wont. B14s dont have adjustible rear camber.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o i c. i just dont want any camber wear on the tires. i dont care about turning sharp and fast or what not.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Toe wears tires faster than camber.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

save your money and get a better setup......trust me, suspension is something u definetaly dont wanna cheap out on. i found out the hard way


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Unless you get a proper camber kit (i.e. from GC, $tillen, etc.), any sort of drop is going to cause wear on your tires (some more than others).


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Toe wears tires faster than camber. *



ya, and toe is harder to fix......tire wear sucks


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

so what is there to do about toe wear?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i jsut dont want any wear at all, or at less as possible.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> so what is there to do about toe wear?


Get an alignment and you should be ok.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Toe is an easy fix, just get an alignment after. You have to when you lower a car anyway.

I hope you know that with those springs your car will ride like crap. Read the eibach problems thread at the top of the suspension section. All of it.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Toe is EASY to fix. You just need to flat plates and a tape measure along with the correct size wrenches for adjusting the tie-rods. Don't even have to take the wheels off.

Camber, now that requires money and some suspension disassembly...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You can fix the toe yourself with a couple of aluminium plates and 2 tape measures.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Isn't that what I wrote? And you only need one tape, though in that case a pencil and scrap paper could come in handy if your short term memory is missing.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Sorry. I sometimes skim through posts as many are often a waste of time.


----------

